# [SOLVED] Need pro alarm opinion - 2008 Silverado LTZ



## markg8888 (May 25, 2011)

I have a 2008 Silverado LTZ
factory features
-remote start
-memory seat from key fob when unlocking
-memory gas/brake
-memory mirrors
-electric locks
-standard alarm (worthless)

What I deparately need is an alarm that will work with the features above.
I have been to all the most reputable shops in town and the best answer I can get is "it might work". I got many people refering to brands, shops and broad opinions but no one can seem to tell me if this can actually be done.

Here is what I need:
all features above to work (except factory alarm)
tilt sensor
glass break sensor
2-way alarm remote

I am not going to install this myself but need to know what products to buy to keep the features I have will securing my truck.

Question: what products WILL work with these features?

Thanks!
marc


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

When it comes to memory stuff it is very hard to get them to work with an aftermarket system it would require you to hook up an aux from system to control them which would require you to active the aux that would activate the feature. I think that any shop that would do this would charge alot to integrate them. The only systems that I would use to try this would be higher end viper, Clifford or python. I honestly would not even recommend doing this it is alot of work and money for such a small feature.


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Sorry one more thing and aftermarket alarm will not control factory remote start it is better to just get a combo remote start/ alarm for this vehicle.


----------



## markg8888 (May 25, 2011)

Turns out the Viper 5901 does everything I wanted to including the factory controls. Did not cost any extra. Viper tech support could not tell the technician if it would work. Went to another dealer (that does all the new installs for the local chevy dealership) and they knew immediately what I needed. Works great.


----------

